# Luck of the Bullyz II... Bakersfield, CA



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

sweetness!!! love it when bully shows are local


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

if you're close, come out and see how Bako does it


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

*I will be there at this one! I am the ABKC Rep for the event, you'll have to come up and say what's up at the show.*


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure thing


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ooo get pics, lots of pics  Y'all have fun


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooooo I wanna go too. I'll see if I can hitch a ride down for this one


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

kg420 said:


> Ooooo I wanna go too. I'll see if I can hitch a ride down for this one


It should be a good opportunity to see a large variety of dogs. Also at this show, they do have fun show classes incase you decide you want to the dog you are thinking about showing in the UKC or ADBA that are not based on the American Bully breed standard.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

2 days to go.. will be emptying the memory card beforehand


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

T-minus 3.5 hours


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

cEElint said:


> T-minus 3.5 hours


lmmfao Clint you sound just like Frankie. That boy has sounded like he was waiting for Santa Claus all week with his "When I wake up it will be only 2 more days until Luck of the Bullyz"

TAKE PICS PLEASE!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

The woman was running the cam most of the time so the pics aren't the greatest and not many of them


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> lmmfao Clint you sound just like Frankie. That boy has sounded like he was waiting for Santa Claus all week with his "When I wake up it will be only 2 more days until Luck of the Bullyz"
> 
> TAKE PICS PLEASE!


*LOL! :woof:*


----------

